# Have you voted today?



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

For you know who  at you know where?
She's fallen behind...


And we won't let ya!!!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

http://getbuf.com/covergirl.htm

For those that have forgotten the link


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

oops  been slacking off at it lately, so how long is that thing going to be taking votes for anyways  When we find out we should bombard it with votes the day before it's due


----------



## Pianomahnn (Oct 16, 2002)

Just keep this thread as a sticky.


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

HELP!!!!
She's sinking!!!!!!
Need your votes!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

Did they add more pics


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes,a few additions and some of the girls changed their pics.
But,WE know where to put our X...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

Done


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

BTW W8lifter is *Leah Wynne* for those that forgot.


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

thanks for posting this Dero I had forgotten to vote.


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

Damn, that one girl must have a lot of geeky friends, even more that W8  Tried voting on several computers, but the adress to the college is the same for all of them so it wouldn't let me,  damnit.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Just remember to vote everday.


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

Psssssst...


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

completed!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2002)

She's still 30 votes back, don't forget to vote for Leah People!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 19, 2002)

You already voted. You last vote was not added to the vote.


----------



## seyone (Oct 19, 2002)

just voted again, come on people she is slipping.


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Just keep on "DOING IT"
here's where to go 

You have to wait 24 hours to vote again,otherwise your votes get cancelled,if you vote twice in a 24 hrs period.
And yes,you are voting for Leah !!!
Da good looking one in da white bikini!!!


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

I think I have to clear my cookies bc/ it claims I already voted today and I KNOW i didn't!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Worked for me...


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

got this again 

You have already voted,
Your last vote was not added to the results


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

We are losing votes 
What's wrong with this picture????


----------



## irontime (Oct 20, 2002)

I just got that too  I could've sworn it was 24 hours


----------



## irontime (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> We are losing votes
> What's wrong with this picture????


Ya, the two chicks in hte lead are nowhere CLOSE to Leah


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

OK,here is a blind shot at it...
Is it possible that the link I post see's that as my cookies,therefore not allowing anybody else to vote using that link?
Dat make sense???


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

I doubt it!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Just wondering...


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

Well, I'll try it again.


----------



## Ginni (Oct 21, 2002)

Bump....


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2002)

It actually worked for me today!


----------



## irontime (Oct 21, 2002)

WTF????? The damn thing wouldn't let me vote yesterday and it's STILL not letting me vote today. FUQ! sorry W8, I tried babe


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

same here


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

That sucks!!!
IT's FIXED!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the support everyone


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks for the support everyone


any time.


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Like the OLDMAN said,"ANY TIME"
Our pleasure!!!   
Speaking for many of your friends!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

...We need 50 votes!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

i haven't voted


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

now i have


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

you did not!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

i'm in the process of it

tryin to figure out how at the present time


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

ha I called it!!!! dirty liar


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

it takes awhile to surf around bum jammer


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

oh ya some directions would help


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

need a faster conection, ass pirate!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

first page follow the yellow link road.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

need somethin  ass aviator!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

ah yes the yellow link road i heard something like that from the w8lifting fairy of the south


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

dats right and her little dog too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

k fuq'n finally i voted


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

quit sticken your tongue out at me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

no


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

dumbass..........


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

r u trying to lick me??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

don't let your imagination get carried away again


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2002)

Don't forget to help Leah out people!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 23, 2002)

this is damn near the fifth day it won't let me! Fuqers!


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

Hmmmmm!!!
That's weird,I just did!!!


----------



## Preacher (Oct 23, 2002)

Me too .. she's 53 votes behind .. we should be able to crack that in 1 (one) pass ...

COME ON PEOPLE !!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

damn, I haven't been on to vote in over a week but just did my part now.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

finally let me vote again!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

this should be a sticky.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> this should be a sticky.



Knowing some of the peeps on here I think that page has already become sticky


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah, my fault. sorry


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Not for nothing, but the woman in the lead isn't very pretty.  Nothing like our W8!     Common peeps, lets get voting!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah, what is up with the peeps on here?


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

all to busy jerking off and then forget to vote in there post orgasm bliss?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Hmm, must be speaking from experience!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Um.........I remembered to vote


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

kuso has his priorities straight, he votes then he jerks off


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> this is damn near the fifth day it won't let me! Fuqers!



Try deleting Temp files and clearing your cookies.  It worked for me after I did it.  (I was having the same problems)


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

I just voted again and I see W8 is slipping and I also noticed some huge onslaught with another girl who I didn't see from last week but she's heading in votes!

We better keep voting daily for W8!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

hey guys...

Don't ya'll think that w8 looks just like MONICA On Friends (courtney Cox Arquette) I think she looks EXACTLY Like her!!
Shes tooo cute!
Your a lucky chick w8!!!  
Good luck w/ the contest!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 24, 2002)

Ummm, there's only 6 votes more since I voted yesterday? 
where is everyone??


----------



## Dero (Oct 24, 2002)

Did my daily deed!!!
 Que passa she's not moving???


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Did my daily deed!!!
> Que passa she's not moving???



See what I mean lean and seyone???? Doing the deed and forgeting to vote


----------



## Dero (Oct 24, 2002)

Your puter must be REALLY STICKY!!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

nope....got myself a washable keyboard cover


----------



## irontime (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Try deleting Temp files and clearing your cookies.  It worked for me after I did it.  (I was having the same problems)


Fuq!! I'm on a college computer and they have that part locked out, no access without the password. Sorry W8, no more votes from IT


----------



## seyone (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> nope....got myself a washable keyboard cover


lmao


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)

It doesn't always let me vote... but this thread reminds me to vote here http://www.atozfitness.com/cgi-bin/top25/rankem.cgi?id=Prince


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 25, 2002)

Well I done just voted (again)!


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

You have already voted,
Your last vote was not added to the results

after more than 30 hours


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 25, 2002)

Yup, it wouldn't let me vote either and I know its been at least 2 days cause I couldn't vote yesterday either. 

Damn things fixed.


----------



## seyone (Oct 25, 2002)

yeah I am having the same problem


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 26, 2002)

Should I change my picture?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah...Thong pic!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Should I change my picture?



With my years of experience looking at thousands of babes.....I`d say change to the one where you are in white panties, grey top....against the wall....looking to one side


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 26, 2002)

Those aren't professional pics though...I need to use a professional pic


----------



## kuso (Oct 26, 2002)

who`s to say they are not professional pic`s but the one who submits them? I`ve seen way worse pro pics than that!


----------



## kuso (Oct 26, 2002)

Just tried to vote again....once again "You have already voted,
Your last vote was not added to the results" I haven`t successfully voted in a couple of days now I think!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW.....the winning girl seems to have an edge.......she`s showing nipple


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 26, 2002)

There...I changed the pic 

Getbuff contest


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 26, 2002)

I didn't realize you linked to IM Preacher...thanks


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There...I changed the pic
> 
> Getbuff contest


Oh...The PINK tanktop!!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 26, 2002)

Well, I just tried again and it still won't work, bin about 3 days now. 
I cleared my Temp files as well as my Cookies so i don't know what the problem is????


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

I have problems NOW!!! 
It's fixed!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I have problems NOW!!!
> It's fixed!!!


I can't even vote from work
 
I know I have not voted from here in 3 days!! 


FIXED!!! 
Nice pic!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Oh...The PINK tanktop!!!!




Fuking GGGRRRRRRRR.....It's not PINK


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 26, 2002)

Maybe ya have to do a hard refresh? (Ctrl + Refresh)


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There...I changed the pic
> 
> Getbuff contest



That is a very "Hot" Picture!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Fuking GGGRRRRRRRR.....It's not PINK


SALMON???
  
I feel a  
Yup,got it!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe ya have to do a hard refresh? (Ctrl + Refresh)


Tried dat and still a wasted vote!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 27, 2002)

The goddamn fuking thing is fixed ....now I can't vote! Even at work


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The goddamn fuking thing is fixed ....now I can't vote! Even at work













THAT'S WHAT WE'VE BEEN SAYING!!!!!


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

You got my vote.  I hope that it took.  I didn't get anything saying that it didn't.  Best of luck.  By the way you look great!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

I didn't seem to have a problem!  And yes I voted for W8!  BTW nice pink top!  LOL!  I know, but I just had to get that one in!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

OUCH!!!
Man she's going to growwwwwwwwwwwl 
at you!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey come on... how often do we get a good chance to flame W8???  Not very often.  So take em while you can, because she can take it AND dish it out!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

I know that,BUTT can you take it???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

Yes, umm wait.  NOOOOOOO!  FUQ!  No matter how I answer that I'm fuqed!  Wait.... fuq!  I give up.....


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

More like, "What a beautiful thang" W8 is!!!!

I LOVE that picture!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

D!!!
You sure,you wanna leave that there????
W8  a thing?????   
Must be the cold from da north affecting you!!!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

your correct Dero, It was a typo!  I meant, "Thang".  It's slang for Hot Stuff!!!!

I could screw up again and say, "beautiful Thong"    

W8 knows that I think she's hot......... I hope!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> D!!!
> You sure,you wanna leave that there????
> W8  a thing?????
> Must be the cold from da north affecting you!!!




Its a Bird .... Its a Plane .... No It's Captain Grammar to the rescue!




lol


----------



## irontime (Oct 28, 2002)

They still won't let me vote for the girl in the pretty pink


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> They still won't let me vote for the girl in the pretty pink



hey....you're supposed to be voting for me anyway!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 28, 2002)

I asked the CEO why we couldn't vote:



> Leah,
> 
> The polling software does block IP addresses and sets a cookie on the
> computer.  I didn't find anything regarding to a reset after a certain
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2002)

Nothing for nuthin...BUT Jodi MILLEr at 260 votes..... She looks a LITTLE TOO THIN!!! 

I voted again for w8 Come on guys!! We cant let anorexic chick win!


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2002)

I noticed that on Jodi as well.  It would be a shame if she won!  Just my opinion


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

I keep tellin ya, Jodie is winning cuz she`s flashing a nipple!!!!!

w8.....flash one of yours and you`ll overtake her in no time


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

I voted  
Far out your a hottie w8


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Kiss some more ass peet


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I keep tellin ya, Jodie is winning cuz she`s flashing a nipple!!!!!
> 
> w8.....flash one of yours and you`ll overtake her in no time


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 29, 2002)

I got nipple pics


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> Kiss some more ass peet


Mate i cant help it..... 
I'm in luuus... umm love yeah baby


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> http://getbuf.com/covergirl.htm
> 
> For those that have forgotten the link


Bump!!
Clear your cookies and vote again!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

I cleared my cookies, deleted my internet folders temp files and it still says I voted.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

Frikin pricks!!
Contact friends family and vote people


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

I call bullshit on this....none of the chicks scores have gone up l8tly

Allison Ethier (36)  3% 
Anouk Pascale (28)  2% 
Brandy Maddron (14)  1% 
Carmen Garcia (35)  3% 
Danielle Bird (59)  4% 
Dawn Butterfield (43)  3% 
Erica Nemeth (18)  1% 
Fawnia Mondey (37)  3% 
Gina Farnsworth (48)  3% 
Jodi Miller (234)  17% 
Kathy Feldman (191)  14% 
Leah Wynne (162)  12% 
Melisa Ann (49)  4% 
Melissa Stevens (16)  1% 
Nikki Warner (119)  9% 
Pamela Sue (7)  1% 
Samantha Bullington (39)  3% 
Sarah Jane (93)  7% 
Stacey Cravens (153)  11%


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I cleared my cookies, deleted my internet folders temp files and it still says I voted.



Same thing here!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

mee to!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> mee to!



opps....how embarrassment  

Me too!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

has the voting ended??did they put an end date on the poll??


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I call bullshit on this....none of the chicks scores have gone up l8tly




So do I, lol...I don't even try voting anymore...it's pointless


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

maybe the fuckers were using up too much bandwidth and froze it


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

I, too, think it's rigged


----------



## Dero (Oct 30, 2002)

Moi aussi!!!
Been three days since I last voted and 
IT'S TELLING I VOTED TODAY ALREADY!!!!
 That's BS!!!!!


----------



## getbuf (Oct 31, 2002)

*Rigged voting*

I run the Getbuf.com website.  The contest is in no way rigged.  I used third party software to run the voting so that I would not have control over the voting.  They state that the IP address is blocked and that a cookie is placed on the computer.  Other than that there is no other blocking that I know of.  And I don't know how often they reset the IP's they block for each poll.  


It appears that many of you were able to vote after a couple of days or even the same day as long as you cleared the cookies so keep trying that.  Jodi is in the lead because she has promoted herself and the contest at many different locations and high traffic sites like www.andysgoddesses.net.  This site gets an enormous amount of traffic.  So it isn't rigged.  It is promotion to different people.  

I am sure Leah appreciates your support but the contest must be fair to all in the same way.


----------



## kuso (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Rigged voting*



> _*Originally posted by getbuf *_
> Jodi is in the lead because she has promoted herself and the contest at many different locations and high traffic sites



Shit dude.....you just had to say it was cuz she flashed her nipples, w8 mighta done the same, and you`da have 1000`s more hits


----------



## seyone (Oct 31, 2002)

LOL why stop at nipples? just to be on the safe side show it all.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Rigged voting*



> _*Originally posted by getbuf *_
> I run the Getbuf.com website.  The contest is in no way rigged.



Then why haven't I been able to vote in over two weeks even after I cleared my cookies and internet/temp files?? 
Might not be rigged but the software sure isn't working right.


----------



## getbuf (Oct 31, 2002)

*I agree*

Yeah I agree showing a little nipple here and there definitely doesn't hurt anyone's chances on a contest open to all visitors.

By the way I also wanted to pass on my thanks to everyone that has visited and voted.  I appreciate your participation.  

As an update the contest will end the last week in Nov.  I will be stopping it at a randomly drawn day within that week.  That way no one will have an unfair advantage of flooding in votes on the last day.


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2002)

Um....welcome to IM Getbuf ......

I have nude pics....but I don't see any point in putting them up if no one can vote  I've cleared cookies and temp files and I still can't vote


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um....welcome to IM Getbuf ......
> 
> I have nude pics....but I don't see any point in putting them up if no one can vote  I've cleared cookies and temp files and I still can't vote


 Tell ya what Leah......you put up nude pics and I'll go up there with my guns blazing and make sure we can vote for ya!!


----------

